# Oil Change on 1982 633 Csi



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

I went to my local oil change place today, to get my oil changed of course. They told me i would have to get an oil filter from the local autozone before they could change my oil. Me not being technical at all, i went and got it. I took it to the oil change place, and after 40 minutes they called me an told me they could not figure out how to change the oil. LOL, is it really that hard on a 1982 633csi? Does anyone have a link to post for instructions. Can anyone here help? I would be happy to do it myself, but i dont know how. 

Any answers are appreciated!

Thanks guys, I love my new car, now that i have fixed it i want to take care of it, I didnt realize the power those little sixers have until i got mine in tip top. LOL

Thanks!

Melissa


----------



## Sixdown (Mar 5, 2008)

The oil filter should be on the right side of the block in a canister near the bottom. The canister faces downwards.

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=5284&mospid=47204&btnr=11_0009&hg=11&fg=05

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=5284&mospid=47204&btnr=11_0469&hg=11&fg=30


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

1. take it to a different shop if they cannot figure out how to do an oil change I would not trust them anywhere near that car
2. ^^ what he said it is a canister type filter they might have a problem with it though it is not uncommon for car's to have them


----------



## Sixdown (Mar 5, 2008)

6 Brit said:


> 1. take it to a different shop if they cannot figure out how to do an oil change I would not trust them anywhere near that car
> 2. ^^ what he said it is a canister type filter they might have a problem with it though it is not uncommon for car's to have them


I agree. If that shop told you to go buy the filter, can't find the canister, and will most likely screw up anyway, I would change to a mechanic. Screw Jiffy Lube etc.


----------



## SNMCoakley (Feb 10, 2009)

After reading your suggestions, I will definitely be taking it to a mechanic shop, it did not make any sense to me that an oil change tech couldnt do it, and i am glad they didnt screw anything up. 
THANKS for all your help!
Melissa


----------

